# Lyft 6 hour break



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As a full time luxsuv driver I work a lot of hours as rides are rare on uber and non existent on lyft. I will not do any Lyft rides and I honestly would rather slap my mother than allow a SHARED rider in my luxsuv

Say what you want about uber but they make it clear how much driving time you got left and how much time you need to take off until your driving time resets










Lyft gives me no clock or any tools to manage time or schedules and I need to use a kitchen timer app to manage breaks.

Well it happened again and of course it is my fault but I just got off the phone with pravmeet from support and tells me that I only took a 5 hour 57 min break and now have to take another 6 hour break.

What infuriates me is the 12 hours prior to the forced break I had ZERO ride request for an entire SATURDAY and made ZERO dollars.










Its probably not that big of a deal anyway as it's pretty obvious that Lyft only wants SHARED business as their goal is to be 50% shared rides by 2020 and dont care about their PREMIUM business
https://www.google.com/amp/s/qz.com/1299055/lyft-wants-half-its-rides-to-be-shared-by-2020/amp/










Perhaps I should shut the uber app off for a week and work the possible 120 hours online in a week as a Lyft premium rides only driver, as I predict I still wont be able to hit any kind of weekly goals with the maximum hours possible in a week and broadcast it somehow


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

I always thought Lyft Lux Suv Drivers were doing well. No Lux SUV Pax for 12 hours on a Sat, that's Krazy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its absurd that I cannot get a single Lyft xl ride on a Saturday.

It's so bad that if I go monday- Thursday with 0 rides i expect it and it's not a shock but always made a little and I emphasize a little money on the weekends.

Even on the best week I ever had I made triple on uber. I never had a week where I made more on Lyft than uber.

The 120 hour Lyft week will be coming soon lol

Maybe the under/over is $300 and I would bet the farm on the under.

I am gonna research the best way to document and will even buy video equipment for this lol

And this is the worst week I ever had on a full work week on Lyft during 2017 July 4 weekend but PREMIER only


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Drastic said:


> I always thought Lyft Lux Suv Drivers were doing well. No Lux SUV Pax for 12 hours on a Sat, that's Krazy.


I went 26 days without a Lyft SUV request....

When I finally did get one I hit no thanks, since I was two minutes into an Uber ride and forgot Lyft was even still on my phone.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

What. Wait....Lyft Plus/Lyft XL I do get often. My Yukon isnt eligible for Lux. It's not Black.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I got the same problem and forget to turn off Lyft and that's when a request comes in

Its mostly lux and Lyft xl, even the black is terrible but no rides on the weekend is brutal.

Every once in a while you get a couple black rides and have a decent day.

But to be clear there is lux, Lyft xl, lux black and lux black xl.

The only reason a Yukon is not available for lux is of it's too old


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Lyft is a steaming pile of dogshit. Cant wait til they fold or get the shit sued out of them


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Price rules all....

I say this as experienced driver with multiple cars and access to multiple tiers.

Upper tier as a dependence for making $$ is a loser really. Only few can pull it off..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

So I get a text from Lyft and now have chest pain


----------



## FTDriver (Aug 18, 2018)

12 hours with no premium requests on Lyft! That’s a long time. Was going to ask if you drift in Los Angeles but just noticed you are in Florida. Getting premium requests in Southern CA is heavily influenced by how much time you have, where you live and which events you choose to go to. Thankfully I am able to get many other things done at home while waiting for Lyft premium pings...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

So basically you luxsuv as a hobby.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

XL is most of my business, I rarely go LUXSUV only, but I have really, really really low expectations for Lyft, and even then they still disappoint. Uber is my main source, and just need a little from Lyft to make most days a good or great day. I don't expect Lyft to be better than Uber, as I don't think that is what Lyft wants from the Premium business, Their focus is shared rides and increasing that business.

Majority of my business again came from Uber this weekend, and was a mediocre weekend. If Lyft gave me a little more it actually would of been a good weekend

Regardless I probably would be online more if I simply would have a clock to manage online time, and a lot more if they swtiched to a driving time instead of online time.

I got another thread where I have donut days and after 14 hours and zero rides completed with zero dollars earned, I need to take a 6 hour break

I am thinking of going the max, about 120ish hours on lyft while shutting off uber in 7 days and trying to figure out how to organize and film it


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> As a full time luxsuv driver I work a lot of hours as rides are rare on uber and non existent on lyft. I will not do any Lyft rides and I honestly would rather slap my mother than allow a SHARED rider in my luxsuv
> 
> Say what you want about uber but they make it clear how much driving time you got left and how much time you need to take off until your driving time resets
> 
> ...





Kodyhead said:


> As a full time luxsuv driver I work a lot of hours as rides are rare on uber and non existent on lyft. I will not do any Lyft rides and I honestly would rather slap my mother than allow a SHARED rider in my luxsuv
> 
> Say what you want about uber but they make it clear how much driving time you got left and how much time you need to take off until your driving time resets
> 
> ...


Wtf bro. You drive 11.5 hrs and made only $105. 96hrs and only $15.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to life as a premium rides only driver lol

It's mostly better on uber


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Majority of the people do not know Lyft exists, so the app not in the phone .Uber is the name brand.
Big city-San Fran, Atl, Dallas and few others, lyft is known.
Had a lady from Houston- she does not use lyft , because in Houston Uber dominates , but she uses it in Dallas and Atlanta.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lyft is only good for giving each other referal codes.for $20 off your first ride customers like spring breakers as far as xl goes.


The best week I ever had on Lyft I still made triple on uber lol


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Glad you made this thread since I'm working on getting as close as possible to finishing my 300 ride sign on bonus in the next 2 weeks. Already at basically 115 rides and want to binge it out so I don't have to binge at the end stressing towards the money. Got until the 3rd week of Oct to get it in. I'll have to manage how many rides I'm getting per time spent online. Can't get into too many situations where I'm burning minutes on the clock with too small number of rides. 

I've only done Lyft on the weekdays so far in DC minus Labor Day Weekend which actually was pretty decent as far as how busy it was. Other rideshare drivers have already told me that Lyft is more popular in the city than it is in the suburbs and there seems to be times where I have to wait a while for a ride in the suburbs. 

Good to know that like I figured, Lyft doesn't really track when you're about to run out of time or track your necessary offline time to sign back on. One nice thing about the new Uber app is that they track your online and offline reset time so at least you know exactly how long you have to stay offline. Realistically after I get my Lyft sign on bonus I can just switch apps to cut killing online time any way.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Welcome to life as a premium rides only driver lol
> 
> It's mostly better on uber


How much do you make as premium driver only? I drive in SF Bay area. My home area is Oakland and driving for Lyft with XL SUV. I make about $2400 week just maybe 50hrs week. Don't be afraid to pick up all the Deplorables...lol. I make easily 8g month.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This is the second worst month of the year, maybe half with almost double the hours

I would traffic humans on luxsuv lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

So now with the lyft update if you have zero rides of the day they dont tell you how many hours you have been online for the day lol

Further proof they don't listen to drivers at all, I can't be the only one with this issue in the drivers advisory council.

However I did have a record high with lyft last week and it's never been that close to uber for the whole week


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> So now with the lyft update if you have zero rides of the day they dont tell you how many hours you have been online for the day lol
> 
> Further proof they don't listen to drivers at all, I can't be the only one with this issue in the drivers advisory council.
> 
> However I did have a record high with lyft last week and it's never been that close to uber for the whole week


Are you in the drivers advisory council?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Are you in the drivers advisory council?


I wish


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> So now with the lyft update if you have zero rides of the day they dont tell you how many hours you have been online for the day lol
> 
> Further proof they don't listen to drivers at all, I can't be the only one with this issue in the drivers advisory council.
> 
> However I did have a record high with lyft last week and it's never been that close to uber for the whole week


Do you just park in front hotel and wait for a ride? 96hr online is alot of wait time. Probably can make $4000+ just driving every ping.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Larry$$$ said:


> Do you just park in front hotel and wait for a ride? 96hr online is alot of wait time. Probably can make $4000+ just driving every ping.


I only do premium rides no shared or lyft


----------

